#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Πτυχιούχος Μηχανικός από Τεχνική-Μελετητική Εταιρεία στην Κρήτη

## baundolino

Η τεχνική-μελετητική εταιρεία A4 ENGINEERS p.c. που εδρεύει στον Άγιο Νικόλαο της Κρήτης, επιθυμεί να προσλάβει πτυχιούχο του τμήματος Ανακαίνισης & Αποκατάστασης Κτιρίων ή Πολιτικών Δομικών Έργων ή άλλης συναφούς ειδικότητας με 1-3 χρόνια εμπειρία στο αντικείμενο σπουδών.


Απαραίτητα προσόντα:  Άριστη Γνώση Autocad, Αγγλικών, Δίπλωμα Οδήγησης.Επιπλέον εμπειρία, προσόντα & δεξιότητες θα συνεκτιμηθούν ανά περίπτωση. 

Για τους άνδρες υποψήφιους προϋπόθεση είναι να έχουν εκπληρώσει τις στρατιωτικές τους υποχρεώσεις. 


Παρακαλούμε όπως αποστείλετε σύντομο βιογραφικό σημείωμα & οποιοδήποτε επιπλέον στοιχείο κρίνετε απαραίτητο για να ενισχύσει την υποψηφιότητά σας στην ηλ. διεύθυνση info@a4-engineers.gr  μέχρι την 20-10-2018

----------

